# FIRE SCREEN ONLY RESPONDS AFTER 8 TO 12 TRIES OR NOT AT ALL



## Twnkltz (Oct 15, 2011)

My first tablet ever.  What am I doing wrong.  I have to press over and over again.  Is there an adjust button and if so where?
Do I have a bad one?  
TT


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

That doesn't sound normal to me. I just got my fire yesterday and it is my first tablet too. I am also very new to touch screens in general. I was a bit worried about that. But my Fire is very responsive, very sensitive actually. I had my hubby try it out since he uses an ipad and he is very impressed. 

I barely touch the screen for a response, very light barely there touch. If you have that many issues, I would call Customer service. That just sounds way to frustrating. You are suppose to enjoy the device.


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

Twnkltz said:


> My first tablet ever. What am I doing wrong. I have to press over and over again. Is there an adjust button and if so where?
> Do I have a bad one?
> TT


That is the primary reason I sent mine back.


----------



## trastan (Nov 14, 2011)

I had that issue, as well. Give it a full restart (turn it all the way off by holding the power button, and turn it back on) - that's what fixed mine. 

Remember: electronics, especially brand-new ones, have bugs. That's something you accept and live with when you decide to buy them. My iPad had plenty of issues at launch, and many of those are still around (and, yes, they can very much impede my usage of the device to the same extent as your issue). That doesn't mean it isn't still useful.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Have you experimented to see if it's not calibrated properly?  That is, to make it work you have to consistently click just to the left, or above or below?

Not saying that's normal, just wondering if calibration is the issue or something else?  Either way, you should call Amazon.  Mine is very responsive.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Mine is also very responsive.  I'd second the full re-boot suggested by trastan and if there's no improvement contact Kindle CS.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Mine is generally very responsive as well - the most trouble I have is if I'm showing someone how it works and they're holding it, then I have trouble finding the right spot to touch.

One thing I read elsewhere is that some people just have trouble with capacitive touch screens, they fingers just don't transmit the little electric "spark" that's needed.  If you've tried playing with touch screens in stores and had no problem, then it's probably an issue with your Fire.  Also, one woman said she has trouble because her hands are very dry, but her Fire works much better if she uses some lotion before she starts touching.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Meemo said:


> Also, one woman said she has trouble because her hands are very dry, but her Fire works much better if she uses some lotion before she starts touching.


 See, and, to me, the concept of lotion on hands plus touch screen makes me cringe.  Whatever works, I guess! 

I use a stylus and it works quite well. . .though so do my fingers. . . I just usually like the stylus better. . . .


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

My hubby said that his fingers work better on his Ipad when they aren't so dry. The funny thing is, I had some issues with the touchscreen on his Ipad when I played with it. I have to keep tapping to get anything going. He was making fun of me swiping and tapping over and over. But I didn't spend a lot of time with it either as its at his work most time. 

I was sure I would have issues initially with my fire because of that, but nada. Maybe its because the screen is smaller? I don't know. But I find the Fire much more sensitive than his ipad. 

He really also likes how the response is on the Fire. 

I suppose with that many millions? of Fires sold, there could be some with a defective screen. 
I would definitely not put up with the frustration the OP seems to have. 

I think is worth in that case getting a replacement. 

I am very new to the touch screens. Its still a bit weird for me to touch the screen  .


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> See, and, to me, the concept of lotion on hands plus touch screen makes me cringe.  Whatever works, I guess!
> 
> I use a stylus and it works quite well. . .though so do my fingers. . . I just usually like the stylus better. . . .


It puts the lotion on it's hands......

I think the secret is probably to use as little lotion as possible. Then again, it can't be any worse than when my grandkids play with my iPad or iPhone or (now) Fire. It's amazing how crusty they can get those screens!


----------



## Bob327 (Nov 17, 2011)

Twnkltz said:


> My first tablet ever. What am I doing wrong. I have to press over and over again. Is there an adjust button and if so where?
> Do I have a bad one?
> TT


\
This is also my first tablet and I did have problems like you described UNTIL my adult son told me to just lightly and quickly tap the icon ,,end of MY PROBLEM


----------

